# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  TR/Patched.BB.24 Trojan

## Adanedhel

Avira после обновления баз определила сегодня трояна в system32.Проверка AVPTools и DrWeb Cureit свежими ничего не показала.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

081211_105312_virus_49414578340c1.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Но пока еще не определились откуда данный троян взялся. Вроде как Авира определяет как трояна файл user32.dll версии 5.1.2600.3099 а на версию 5.1.2600.5512 молчит. 
Может все же нам данный троян майкрософт подкинула.

----------


## Adanedhel

> Но пока еще не определились откуда данный троян взялся. Вроде как Авира определяет как трояна файл user32.dll версии 5.1.2600.3099 а на версию 5.1.2600.5512 молчит. 
> Может все же нам данный троян майкрософт подкинула.


Хм...Вчера поставил обновление безопасности WindowsXP-WindowsMedia-KB952069-x86-RUS...

----------


## AndreyKa

Ложное срабатывание. Отправил им в лабораторию чтобы исправили.

----------


## sergey888

> Ложное срабатывание. Отправил им в лабораторию чтобы исправили.


Это уже проверенная информация ? Или предположение.

----------


## Adanedhel

> Ложное срабатывание. Отправил им в лабораторию чтобы исправили.


я им тоже послал. И еще,после удаления файла автоматом создается tmp файл в корне диска и тоже определяется как троян.После перезагрузки винды выдают ошибку.Кстати,очень часто слетает сетевое подключение

----------


## senyak

virustotal.com - проверте этот фаил там!

----------


## AndreyKa

Нельзя файл удалять! Он системный.

----------


## Adanedhel

отчет virustotal 
Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
AhnLab-V3	2008.12.12.0	2008.12.11	-
AntiVir	7.9.0.45	2008.12.11	TR/Patched.BB.24
Authentium	5.1.0.4	2008.12.11	-
Avast	4.8.1281.0	2008.12.11	-
AVG	8.0.0.199	2008.12.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.12.11	-
CAT-QuickHeal	10.00	2008.12.11	-
ClamAV	0.94.1	2008.12.11	-
Comodo	733	2008.12.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.12.11	-
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2008.12.11	-
eTrust-Vet	31.6.6256	2008.12.11	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.12.11	-
F-Prot	4.4.4.56	2008.12.11	-
F-Secure	8.0.14332.0	2008.12.11	-
Fortinet	3.117.0.0	2008.12.11	-
GData	19	2008.12.11	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.45.0	2008.12.11	-
K7AntiVirus	7.10.551	2008.12.11	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.12.11	-
McAfee	5461	2008.12.11	-
McAfee+Artemis	5461	2008.12.11	-
Microsoft	1.4205	2008.12.11	-
NOD32	3684	2008.12.11	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.12.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.12.11	-
PCTools	4.4.2.0	2008.12.11	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.12.11	-
Rising	21.07.32.00	2008.12.11	-
SecureWeb-Gateway	6.7.6	2008.12.11	Trojan.Patched.BB.24
Sophos	4.36.0	2008.12.11	-
Sunbelt	3.2.1801.2	2008.12.11	-
Symantec	10	2008.12.11	-
TheHacker	6.3.1.2.184	2008.12.11	-
TrendMicro	8.700.0.1004	2008.12.11	-
VBA32	3.12.8.10	2008.12.11	-
ViRobot	2008.12.11.1513	2008.12.11	-
VirusBuster	4.5.11.0	2008.12.11	-

Дополнительная информация
File size: 631808 bytes
MD5...: a46326ffe00ff90cb9a372b94e571438
SHA1..: facfb5be25910ad13122df080629b3762d57c824
SHA256: 258db4681bdf30d12ab6860620c8ea2e2014c3dab9372ee182  f6e78dc4f6c895
SHA512: a35a520ec1ebb4c75705d937cd809b7ee9a1e10ae8748eda49  9851e8e542526a<br>36443010b695732ef8a2a430b50513ec  2f54fc5ff1f1b1463a9c6563fddbd6d4<br>
ssdeep: 12288:f2++fsZ86q5caW0VhG86xxcEPZmuj1bIVs:W20Vw8scE  PZnxe<br>
PEiD..: -
TrID..: File type identification<br>Win32 Executable MS Visual C++ (generic) (65.2%)<br>Win32 Executable Generic (14.7%)<br>Win32 Dynamic Link Library (generic) (13.1%)<br>Generic Win/DOS Executable (3.4%)<br>DOS Executable Generic (3.4%)
PEInfo: PE Structure information<br><br>( base data )<br>entrypointaddress.: 0x7e36b217<br>timedatestamp.....: 0x480381e1 (Mon Apr 14 16:10:09 200 :Cool: <br>machinetype.......: 0x14c (I386)<br><br>( 4 sections )<br>name        viradd    virsiz   rawdsiz  ntrpy  md5<br>.text       0x1000   0x5f283   0x5f400   6.65  6d8251c614bd1d941a7e50353a1b314c<br>.data      0x61000    0x1180     0xc00   2.37  775119e98796af9b8a849dd1f6e4f377<br>.rsrc      0x63000   0x3715c   0x37200   4.58  b17561a3c3c85783c3eac2e2e0271c01<br>.reloc     0x9b000    0x2de4    0x2e00   6.77  68ebe5a2d822be0663a3e935b39d0bae<br><br>( 3 imports )  <br>&gt; GDI32.dll: GetClipRgn, ExtSelectClipRgn, GetHFONT, GetMapMode, SetGraphicsMode, GetClipBox, CreateRectRgn, CreateRectRgnIndirect, SetLayout, GetBoundsRect, ExcludeClipRect, PlayEnhMetaFile, GdiGetBitmapBitsSize, CreatePen, Ellipse, CreateEllipticRgn, GdiFixUpHandle, GetTextCharacterExtra, SetTextCharacterExtra, GetCurrentObject, GetViewportOrgEx, SetViewportOrgEx, PolyPatBlt, CreateBrushIndirect, SetBoundsRect, CopyEnhMetaFileW, CopyMetaFileW, GetPaletteEntries, CreatePalette, SetPaletteEntries, bInitSystemAndFontsDirectoriesW, bMakePathNameW, cGetTTFFromFOT, GetPixel, ExtTextOutA, GetTextCharsetInfo, QueryFontAssocStatus, GetCharWidthInfo, GetCharWidthA, GetTextFaceW, GetCharABCWidthsA, GetCharABCWidthsW, SetBrushOrgEx, CreateFontIndirectW, EnumFontsW, GetTextFaceAliasW, GetTextMetricsW, GetTextColor, GetBkMode, GetViewportExtEx, GetWindowExtEx, GdiGetCharDimensions, GdiGetCodePage, GetTextCharset, GdiPrinterThunk, GdiAddFontResourceW, TranslateCharsetInfo, SaveDC, OffsetWindowOrgEx, RestoreDC, ExtTextOutW, GetObjectType, GetDIBits, CreateDIBSection, SetStretchBltMode, SelectPalette, RealizePalette, SetDIBits, CreateDCW, CreateDIBitmap, CreateCompatibleBitmap, SetBitmapBits, DeleteDC, GdiValidateHandle, GdiDllInitialize, CreateSolidBrush, GetStockObject, CreateCompatibleDC, GdiConvertBitmapV5, GdiCreateLocalEnhMetaFile, GdiCreateLocalMetaFilePict, GetRgnBox, CombineRgn, OffsetRgn, MirrorRgn, EnableEUDC, GdiConvertToDevmodeW, GetTextExtentPointA, GetTextExtentPointW, CreateBitmap, SetLayoutWidth, PatBlt, TextOutA, TextOutW, BitBlt, GdiConvertAndCheckDC, StretchBlt, SetRectRgn, GdiReleaseDC, GdiConvertEnhMetaFile, GdiConvertMetaFilePict, DeleteEnhMetaFile, DeleteMetaFile, DeleteObject, GetDIBColorTable, GetDeviceCaps, StretchDIBits, GetLayout, SetBkColor, SetTextColor, GetObjectW, GetBkColor, SetBkMode, SelectObject, IntersectClipRect, GetTextAlign, SetTextAlign, GdiProcessSetup<br>&gt; KERNEL32.dll: LocalSize, SizeofResource, LoadResource, FindResourceExW, FindResourceExA, GetModuleHandleW, DisableThreadLibraryCalls, GetCurrentThreadId, IsDBCSLeadByteEx, SearchPathW, ExpandEnvironmentStringsW, LoadLibraryExW, GlobalAddAtomW, GetSystemDirectoryW, GetComputerNameW, GetCurrentProcess, GetCurrentThread, ExitThread, GetExitCodeThread, CreateThread, HeapReAlloc, GlobalHandle, FoldStringW, Sleep, GetStringTypeW, GetStringTypeA, GetCPInfo, HeapSize, CloseHandle, UnmapViewOfFile, MapViewOfFile, CreateFileMappingW, GetFileSize, ReadFile, SetFileTime, GetFileTime, GetSystemWindowsDirectoryW, CopyFileW, MoveFileW, DeleteFileW, CreateProcessW, AddAtomA, AddAtomW, GetAtomNameW, GetAtomNameA, IsValidLocale, ConvertDefaultLocale, CompareStringW, GetCurrentDirectoryW, SetCurrentDirectoryW, lstrlenW, GetLogicalDrives, FindClose, FindNextFileW, FindFirstFileW, GetThreadLocale, ProcessIdToSessionId, GetCurrentProcessId, InterlockedCompareExchange, IsDBCSLeadByte, LCMapStringW, QueryPerformanceCounter, QueryPerformanceFrequency, GetTickCount, lstrlenA, GlobalFindAtomA, GetModuleFileNameA, GetModuleHandleA, GlobalAddAtomA, DelayLoadFailureHook, LoadLibraryA, GetSystemTimeAsFileTime, TerminateProcess, UnhandledExceptionFilter, SetUnhandledExceptionFilter, LocalUnlock, LocalLock, LocalReAlloc, GetACP, GetOEMCP, InterlockedIncrement, InterlockedDecrement, SetLastError, GlobalFindAtomW, GlobalAlloc, MultiByteToWideChar, GlobalReAlloc, GetLastError, GetProcAddress, LoadLibraryW, FreeLibrary, lstrcpynW, CreateFileW, WritePrivateProfileStringW, lstrcmpiW, SetEvent, WaitForMultipleObjectsEx, WideCharToMultiByte, GlobalFlags, GetLocaleInfoW, GlobalFree, GetModuleFileNameW, GlobalGetAtomNameW, GlobalGetAtomNameA, InterlockedExchange, DeleteAtom, LocalAlloc, GlobalDeleteAtom, LocalFree, GlobalSize, GlobalLock, GlobalUnlock, GetUserDefaultLCID, HeapAlloc, HeapFree, lstrcpyW, lstrcatW, GetPrivateProfileStringW, RegisterWaitForInputIdle<br>&gt; ntdll.dll: NtQueryVirtualMemory, RtlUnwind, RtlNtStatusToDosError, NlsAnsiCodePage, RtlAllocateHeap, qsort, RtlMultiByteToUnicodeSize, LdrFlushAlternateResourceModules, RtlPcToFileHeader, wcsrchr, NtRaiseHardError, RtlIsNameLegalDOS8Dot3, strrchr, sscanf, NtQueryKey, NtEnumerateValueKey, RtlRunEncodeUnicodeString, RtlRunDecodeUnicodeString, _wcsicmp, CsrAllocateCaptureBuffer, CsrCaptureMessageBuffer, CsrFreeCaptureBuffer, NtOpenThreadToken, NtOpenProcessToken, NtQueryInformationToken, CsrClientCallServer, memmove, NtCallbackReturn, RtlUnicodeToMultiByteSize, RtlActivateActivationContextUnsafeFast, RtlDeactivateActivationContextUnsafeFast, RtlInitializeCriticalSection, NtQuerySystemInformation, swprintf, RtlDeleteCriticalSection, RtlImageNtHeader, CsrClientConnectToServer, NtYieldExecution, NtCreateKey, NtSetValueKey, NtDeleteValueKey, RtlQueryInformationActiveActivationContext, RtlReleaseActivationContext, RtlFreeHeap, wcsncpy, wcscmp, wcstoul, wcscat, RtlInitAnsiString, RtlAnsiStringToUnicodeString, RtlCreateUnicodeStringFromAsciiz, RtlFreeUnicodeString, NtOpenDirectoryObject, _chkstk, wcscpy, wcsncat, NtSetSecurityObject, NtQuerySecurityObject, NtQueryInformationProcess, wcstol, wcslen, RtlFindActivationContextSectionString, RtlMultiByteToUnicodeN, RtlUnicodeToMultiByteN, RtlLeaveCriticalSection, RtlEnterCriticalSection, RtlOpenCurrentUser, NtEnumerateKey, NtOpenKey, NtClose, NtQueryValueKey, RtlInitUnicodeString, RtlUnicodeStringToInteger<br><br>( 732 exports )  <br>ActivateKeyboardLayout, AdjustWindowRect, AdjustWindowRectEx, AlignRects, AllowForegroundActivation, AllowSetForegroundWindow, AnimateWindow, AnyPopup, AppendMenuA, AppendMenuW, ArrangeIconicWindows, AttachThreadInput, BeginDeferWindowPos, BeginPaint, BlockInput, BringWindowToTop, BroadcastSystemMessage, BroadcastSystemMessageA, BroadcastSystemMessageExA, BroadcastSystemMessageExW, BroadcastSystemMessageW, BuildReasonArray, CalcMenuBar, CallMsgFilter, CallMsgFilterA, CallMsgFilterW, CallNextHookEx, CallWindowProcA, CallWindowProcW, CascadeChildWindows, CascadeWindows, ChangeClipboardChain, ChangeDisplaySettingsA, ChangeDisplaySettingsExA, ChangeDisplaySettingsExW, ChangeDisplaySettingsW, ChangeMenuA, ChangeMenuW, CharLowerA, CharLowerBuffA, CharLowerBuffW, CharLowerW, CharNextA, CharNextExA, CharNextW, CharPrevA, CharPrevExA, CharPrevW, CharToOemA, CharToOemBuffA, CharToOemBuffW, CharToOemW, CharUpperA, CharUpperBuffA, CharUpperBuffW, CharUpperW, CheckDlgButton, CheckMenuItem, CheckMenuRadioItem, CheckRadioButton, ChildWindowFromPoint, ChildWindowFromPointEx, CliImmSetHotKey, ClientThreadSetup, ClientToScreen, ClipCursor, CloseClipboard, CloseDesktop, CloseWindow, CloseWindowStation, CopyAcceleratorTableA, CopyAcceleratorTableW, CopyIcon, CopyImage, CopyRect, CountClipboardFormats, CreateAcceleratorTableA, CreateAcceleratorTableW, CreateCaret, CreateCursor, CreateDesktopA, CreateDesktopW, CreateDialogIndirectParamA, CreateDialogIndirectParamAorW, CreateDialogIndirectParamW, CreateDialogParamA, CreateDialogParamW, CreateIcon, CreateIconFromResource, CreateIconFromResourceEx, CreateIconIndirect, CreateMDIWindowA, CreateMDIWindowW, CreateMenu, CreatePopupMenu, CreateSystemThreads, CreateWindowExA, CreateWindowExW, CreateWindowStationA, CreateWindowStationW, CsrBroadcastSystemMessageExW, CtxInitUser32, DdeAbandonTransaction, DdeAccessData, DdeAddData, DdeClientTransaction, DdeCmpStringHandles, DdeConnect, DdeConnectList, DdeCreateDataHandle, DdeCreateStringHandleA, DdeCreateStringHandleW, DdeDisconnect, DdeDisconnectList, DdeEnableCallback, DdeFreeDataHandle, DdeFreeStringHandle, DdeGetData, DdeGetLastError, DdeGetQualityOfService, DdeImpersonateClient, DdeInitializeA, DdeInitializeW, DdeKeepStringHandle, DdeNameService, DdePostAdvise, DdeQueryConvInfo, DdeQueryNextServer, DdeQueryStringA, DdeQueryStringW, DdeReconnect, DdeSetQualityOfService, DdeSetUserHandle, DdeUnaccessData, DdeUninitialize, DefDlgProcA, DefDlgProcW, DefFrameProcA, DefFrameProcW, DefMDIChildProcA, DefMDIChildProcW, DefRawInputProc, DefWindowProcA, DefWindowProcW, DeferWindowPos, DeleteMenu, DeregisterShellHookWindow, DestroyAcceleratorTable, DestroyCaret, DestroyCursor, DestroyIcon, DestroyMenu, DestroyReasons, DestroyWindow, DeviceEventWorker, DialogBoxIndirectParamA, DialogBoxIndirectParamAorW, DialogBoxIndirectParamW, DialogBoxParamA, DialogBoxParamW, DisableProcessWindowsGhosting, DispatchMessageA, DispatchMessageW, DisplayExitWindowsWarnings, DlgDirListA, DlgDirListComboBoxA, DlgDirListComboBoxW, DlgDirListW, DlgDirSelectComboBoxExA, DlgDirSelectComboBoxExW, DlgDirSelectExA, DlgDirSelectExW, DragDetect, DragObject, DrawAnimatedRects, DrawCaption, DrawCaptionTempA, DrawCaptionTempW, DrawEdge, DrawFocusRect, DrawFrame, DrawFrameControl, DrawIcon, DrawIconEx, DrawMenuBar, DrawMenuBarTemp, DrawStateA, DrawStateW, DrawTextA, DrawTextExA, DrawTextExW, DrawTextW, EditWndProc, EmptyClipboard, EnableMenuItem, EnableScrollBar, EnableWindow, EndDeferWindowPos, EndDialog, EndMenu, EndPaint, EndTask, EnterReaderModeHelper, EnumChildWindows, EnumClipboardFormats, EnumDesktopWindows, EnumDesktopsA, EnumDesktopsW, EnumDisplayDevicesA, EnumDisplayDevicesW, EnumDisplayMonitors, EnumDisplaySettingsA, EnumDisplaySettingsExA, EnumDisplaySettingsExW, EnumDisplaySettingsW, EnumPropsA, EnumPropsExA, EnumPropsExW, EnumPropsW, EnumThreadWindows, EnumWindowStationsA, EnumWindowStationsW, EnumWindows, EqualRect, ExcludeUpdateRgn, ExitWindowsEx, FillRect, FindWindowA, FindWindowExA, FindWindowExW, FindWindowW, FlashWindow, FlashWindowEx, FrameRect, FreeDDElParam, GetActiveWindow, GetAltTabInfo, GetAltTabInfoA, GetAltTabInfoW, GetAncestor, GetAppCompatFlags, GetAppCompatFlags2, GetAsyncKeyState, GetCapture, GetCaretBlinkTime, GetCaretPos, GetClassInfoA, GetClassInfoExA, GetClassInfoExW, GetClassInfoW, GetClassLongA, GetClassLongW, GetClassNameA, GetClassNameW, GetClassWord, GetClientRect, GetClipCursor, GetClipboardData, GetClipboardFormatNameA, GetClipboardFormatNameW, GetClipboardOwner, GetClipboardSequenceNumber, GetClipboardViewer, GetComboBoxInfo, GetCursor, GetCursorFrameInfo, GetCursorInfo, GetCursorPos, GetDC, GetDCEx, GetDesktopWindow, GetDialogBaseUnits, GetDlgCtrlID, GetDlgItem, GetDlgItemInt, GetDlgItemTextA, GetDlgItemTextW, GetDoubleClickTime, GetFocus, GetForegroundWindow, GetGUIThreadInfo, GetGuiResources, GetIconInfo, GetInputDesktop, GetInputState, GetInternalWindowPos, GetKBCodePage, GetKeyNameTextA, GetKeyNameTextW, GetKeyState, GetKeyboardLayout, GetKeyboardLayoutList, GetKeyboardLayoutNameA, GetKeyboardLayoutNameW, GetKeyboardState, GetKeyboardType, GetLastActivePopup, GetLastInputInfo, GetLayeredWindowAttributes, GetListBoxInfo, GetMenu, GetMenuBarInfo, GetMenuCheckMarkDimensions, GetMenuContextHelpId, GetMenuDefaultItem, GetMenuInfo, GetMenuItemCount, GetMenuItemID, GetMenuItemInfoA, GetMenuItemInfoW, GetMenuItemRect, GetMenuState, GetMenuStringA, GetMenuStringW, GetMessageA, GetMessageExtraInfo, GetMessagePos, GetMessageTime, GetMessageW, GetMonitorInfoA, GetMonitorInfoW, GetMouseMovePointsEx, GetNextDlgGroupItem, GetNextDlgTabItem, GetOpenClipboardWindow, GetParent, GetPriorityClipboardFormat, GetProcessDefaultLayout, GetProcessWindowStation, GetProgmanWindow, GetPropA, GetPropW, GetQueueStatus, GetRawInputBuffer, GetRawInputData, GetRawInputDeviceInfoA, GetRawInputDeviceInfoW, GetRawInputDeviceList, GetReasonTitleFromReasonCode, GetRegisteredRawInputDevices, GetScrollBarInfo, GetScrollInfo, GetScrollPos, GetScrollRange, GetShellWindow, GetSubMenu, GetSysColor, GetSysColorBrush, GetSystemMenu, GetSystemMetrics, GetTabbedTextExtentA, GetTabbedTextExtentW, GetTaskmanWindow, GetThreadDesktop, GetTitleBarInfo, GetTopWindow, GetUpdateRect, GetUpdateRgn, GetUserObjectInformationA, GetUserObjectInformationW, GetUserObjectSecurity, GetWinStationInfo, GetWindow, GetWindowContextHelpId, GetWindowDC, GetWindowInfo, GetWindowLongA, GetWindowLongW, GetWindowModuleFileName, GetWindowModuleFileNameA, GetWindowModuleFileNameW, GetWindowPlacement, GetWindowRect, GetWindowRgn, GetWindowRgnBox, GetWindowTextA, GetWindowTextLengthA, GetWindowTextLengthW, GetWindowTextW, GetWindowThreadProcessId, GetWindowWord, GrayStringA, GrayStringW, HideCaret, HiliteMenuItem, IMPGetIMEA, IMPGetIMEW, IMPQueryIMEA, IMPQueryIMEW, IMPSetIMEA, IMPSetIMEW, ImpersonateDdeClientWindow, InSendMessage, InSendMessageEx, InflateRect, InitializeLpkHooks, InitializeWin32EntryTable, InsertMenuA, InsertMenuItemA, InsertMenuItemW, InsertMenuW, InternalGetWindowText, IntersectRect, InvalidateRect, InvalidateRgn, InvertRect, IsCharAlphaA, IsCharAlphaNumericA, IsCharAlphaNumericW, IsCharAlphaW, IsCharLowerA, IsCharLowerW, IsCharUpperA, IsCharUpperW, IsChild, IsClipboardFormatAvailable, IsDialogMessage, IsDialogMessageA, IsDialogMessageW, IsDlgButtonChecked, IsGUIThread, IsHungAppWindow, IsIconic, IsMenu, IsRectEmpty, IsServerSideWindow, IsWinEventHookInstalled, IsWindow, IsWindowEnabled, IsWindowInDestroy, IsWindowUnicode, IsWindowVisible, IsZoomed, KillSystemTimer, KillTimer, LoadAcceleratorsA, LoadAcceleratorsW, LoadBitmapA, LoadBitmapW, LoadCursorA, LoadCursorFromFileA, LoadCursorFromFileW, LoadCursorW, LoadIconA, LoadIconW, LoadImageA, LoadImageW, LoadKeyboardLayoutA, LoadKeyboardLayoutEx, LoadKeyboardLayoutW, LoadLocalFonts, LoadMenuA, LoadMenuIndirectA, LoadMenuIndirectW, LoadMenuW, LoadRemoteFonts, LoadStringA, LoadStringW, LockSetForegroundWindow, LockWindowStation, LockWindowUpdate, LockWorkStation, LookupIconIdFromDirectory, LookupIconIdFromDirectoryEx, MBToWCSEx, MB_GetString, MapDialogRect, MapVirtualKeyA, MapVirtualKeyExA, MapVirtualKeyExW, MapVirtualKeyW, MapWindowPoints, MenuItemFromPoint, MenuWindowProcA, MenuWindowProcW, MessageBeep, MessageBoxA, MessageBoxExA, MessageBoxExW, MessageBoxIndirectA, MessageBoxIndirectW, MessageBoxTimeoutA, MessageBoxTimeoutW, MessageBoxW, ModifyMenuA, ModifyMenuW, MonitorFromPoint, MonitorFromRect, MonitorFromWindow, MoveWindow, MsgWaitForMultipleObjects, MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx, NotifyWinEvent, OemKeyScan, OemToCharA, OemToCharBuffA, OemToCharBuffW, OemToCharW, OffsetRect, OpenClipboard, OpenDesktopA, OpenDesktopW, OpenIcon, OpenInputDesktop, OpenWindowStationA, OpenWindowStationW, PackDDElParam, PaintDesktop, PaintMenuBar, PeekMessageA, PeekMessageW, PostMessageA, PostMessageW, PostQuitMessage, PostThreadMessageA, PostThreadMessageW, PrintWindow, PrivateExtractIconExA, PrivateExtractIconExW, PrivateExtractIconsA, PrivateExtractIconsW, PrivateSetDbgTag, PrivateSetRipFlags, PtInRect, QuerySendMessage, QueryUserCounters, RealChildWindowFromPoint, RealGetWindowClass, RealGetWindowClassA, RealGetWindowClassW, ReasonCodeNeedsBugID, ReasonCodeNeedsComment, RecordShutdownReason, RedrawWindow, RegisterClassA, RegisterClassExA, RegisterClassExW, RegisterClassW, RegisterClipboardFormatA, RegisterClipboardFormatW, RegisterDeviceNotificationA, RegisterDeviceNotificationW, RegisterHotKey, RegisterLogonProcess, RegisterMessagePumpHook, RegisterRawInputDevices, RegisterServicesProcess, RegisterShellHookWindow, RegisterSystemThread, RegisterTasklist, RegisterUserApiHook, RegisterWindowMessageA, RegisterWindowMessageW, ReleaseCapture, ReleaseDC, RemoveMenu, RemovePropA, RemovePropW, ReplyMessage, ResolveDesktopForWOW, ReuseDDElParam, ScreenToClient, ScrollChildren, ScrollDC, ScrollWindow, ScrollWindowEx, SendDlgItemMessageA, SendDlgItemMessageW, SendIMEMessageExA, SendIMEMessageExW, SendInput, SendMessageA, SendMessageCallbackA, SendMessageCallbackW, SendMessageTimeoutA, SendMessageTimeoutW, SendMessageW, SendNotifyMessageA, SendNotifyMessageW, SetActiveWindow, SetCapture, SetCaretBlinkTime, SetCaretPos, SetClassLongA, SetClassLongW, SetClassWord, SetClipboardData, SetClipboardViewer, SetConsoleReserveKeys, SetCursor, SetCursorContents, SetCursorPos, SetDebugErrorLevel, SetDeskWallpaper, SetDlgItemInt, SetDlgItemTextA, SetDlgItemTextW, SetDoubleClickTime, SetFocus, SetForegroundWindow, SetInternalWindowPos, SetKeyboardState, SetLastErrorEx, SetLayeredWindowAttributes, SetLogonNotifyWindow, SetMenu, SetMenuContextHelpId, SetMenuDefaultItem, SetMenuInfo, SetMenuItemBitmaps, SetMenuItemInfoA, SetMenuItemInfoW, SetMessageExtraInfo, SetMessageQueue, SetParent, SetProcessDefaultLayout, SetProcessWindowStation, SetProgmanWindow, SetPropA, SetPropW, SetRect, SetRectEmpty, SetScrollInfo, SetScrollPos, SetScrollRange, SetShellWindow, SetShellWindowEx, SetSysColors, SetSysColorsTemp, SetSystemCursor, SetSystemMenu, SetSystemTimer, SetTaskmanWindow, SetThreadDesktop, SetTimer, SetUserObjectInformationA, SetUserObjectInformationW, SetUserObjectSecurity, SetWinEventHook, SetWindowContextHelpId, SetWindowLongA, SetWindowLongW, SetWindowPlacement, SetWindowPos, SetWindowRgn, SetWindowStationUser, SetWindowTextA, SetWindowTextW, SetWindowWord, SetWindowsHookA, SetWindowsHookExA, SetWindowsHookExW, SetWindowsHookW, ShowCaret, ShowCursor, ShowOwnedPopups, ShowScrollBar, ShowStartGlass, ShowWindow, ShowWindowAsync, SoftModalMessageBox, SubtractRect, SwapMouseButton, SwitchDesktop, SwitchToThisWindow, SystemParametersInfoA, SystemParametersInfoW, TabbedTextOutA, TabbedTextOutW, TileChildWindows, TileWindows, ToAscii, ToAsciiEx, ToUnicode, ToUnicodeEx, TrackMouseEvent, TrackPopupMenu, TrackPopupMenuEx, TranslateAccelerator, TranslateAcceleratorA, TranslateAcceleratorW, TranslateMDISysAccel, TranslateMessage, TranslateMessageEx, UnhookWinEvent, UnhookWindowsHook, UnhookWindowsHookEx, UnionRect, UnloadKeyboardLayout, UnlockWindowStation, UnpackDDElParam, UnregisterClassA, UnregisterClassW, UnregisterDeviceNotification, UnregisterHotKey, UnregisterMessagePumpHook, UnregisterUserApiHook, UpdateLayeredWindow, UpdatePerUserSystemParameters, UpdateWindow, User32InitializeImmEntryTable, UserClientDllInitialize, UserHandleGrantAccess, UserLpkPSMTextOut, UserLpkTabbedTextOut, UserRealizePalette, UserRegisterWowHandlers, VRipOutput, VTagOutput, ValidateRect, ValidateRgn, VkKeyScanA, VkKeyScanExA, VkKeyScanExW, VkKeyScanW, WCSToMBEx, WINNLSEnableIME, WINNLSGetEnableStatus, WINNLSGetIMEHotkey, WaitForInputIdle, WaitMessage, Win32PoolAllocationStats, WinHelpA, WinHelpW, WindowFromDC, WindowFromPoint, keybd_event, mouse_event, wsprintfA, wsprintfW, wvsprintfA, wvsprintfW<br>
Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
AhnLab-V3	2008.12.12.0	2008.12.11	-
AntiVir	7.9.0.45	2008.12.11	TR/Patched.BB.24
Authentium	5.1.0.4	2008.12.11	-
Avast	4.8.1281.0	2008.12.11	-
AVG	8.0.0.199	2008.12.11	-
BitDefender	7.2	2008.12.11	-
CAT-QuickHeal	10.00	2008.12.11	-
ClamAV	0.94.1	2008.12.11	-
Comodo	733	2008.12.11	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.12.11	-
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2008.12.11	-
eTrust-Vet	31.6.6256	2008.12.11	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.12.11	-
F-Prot	4.4.4.56	2008.12.11	-
F-Secure	8.0.14332.0	2008.12.11	-
Fortinet	3.117.0.0	2008.12.11	-
GData	19	2008.12.11	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.45.0	2008.12.11	-
K7AntiVirus	7.10.551	2008.12.11	-
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.12.11	-
McAfee	5461	2008.12.11	-
McAfee+Artemis	5461	2008.12.11	-
Microsoft	1.4205	2008.12.11	-
NOD32	3684	2008.12.11	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.12.11	-
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.12.11	-
PCTools	4.4.2.0	2008.12.11	-
Prevx1	V2	2008.12.11	-
Rising	21.07.32.00	2008.12.11	-
SecureWeb-Gateway	6.7.6	2008.12.11	Trojan.Patched.BB.24
Sophos	4.36.0	2008.12.11	-
Sunbelt	3.2.1801.2	2008.12.11	-
Symantec	10	2008.12.11	-
TheHacker	6.3.1.2.184	2008.12.11	-
TrendMicro	8.700.0.1004	2008.12.11	-
VBA32	3.12.8.10	2008.12.11	-
ViRobot	2008.12.11.1513	2008.12.11	-
VirusBuster	4.5.11.0	2008.12.11	-

Дополнительная информация
File size: 631808 bytes
MD5...: a46326ffe00ff90cb9a372b94e571438
SHA1..: facfb5be25910ad13122df080629b3762d57c824
SHA256: 258db4681bdf30d12ab6860620c8ea2e2014c3dab9372ee182  f6e78dc4f6c895
SHA512: a35a520ec1ebb4c75705d937cd809b7ee9a1e10ae8748eda49  9851e8e542526a<br>36443010b695732ef8a2a430b50513ec  2f54fc5ff1f1b1463a9c6563fddbd6d4<br>
ssdeep: 12288:f2++fsZ86q5caW0VhG86xxcEPZmuj1bIVs:W20Vw8scE  PZnxe<br>
PEiD..: -
TrID..: File type identification<br>Win32 Executable MS Visual C++ (generic) (65.2%)<br>Win32 Executable Generic (14.7%)<br>Win32 Dynamic Link Library (generic) (13.1%)<br>Generic Win/DOS Executable (3.4%)<br>DOS Executable Generic (3.4%)
PEInfo: PE Structure information<br><br>( base data )<br>entrypointaddress.: 0x7e36b217<br>timedatestamp.....: 0x480381e1 (Mon Apr 14 16:10:09 200 :Cool: <br>machinetype.......: 0x14c (I386)<br><br>( 4 sections )<br>name        viradd    virsiz   rawdsiz  ntrpy  md5<br>.text       0x1000   0x5f283   0x5f400   6.65  6d8251c614bd1d941a7e50353a1b314c<br>.data      0x61000    0x1180     0xc00   2.37  775119e98796af9b8a849dd1f6e4f377<br>.rsrc      0x63000   0x3715c   0x37200   4.58  b17561a3c3c85783c3eac2e2e0271c01<br>.reloc     0x9b000    0x2de4    0x2e00   6.77  68ebe5a2d822be0663a3e935b39d0bae<br><br>( 3 imports )  <br>&gt; GDI32.dll: GetClipRgn, ExtSelectClipRgn, GetHFONT, GetMapMode, SetGraphicsMode, GetClipBox, CreateRectRgn, CreateRectRgnIndirect, SetLayout, GetBoundsRect, ExcludeClipRect, PlayEnhMetaFile, GdiGetBitmapBitsSize, CreatePen, Ellipse, CreateEllipticRgn, GdiFixUpHandle, GetTextCharacterExtra, SetTextCharacterExtra, GetCurrentObject, GetViewportOrgEx, SetViewportOrgEx, PolyPatBlt, CreateBrushIndirect, SetBoundsRect, CopyEnhMetaFileW, CopyMetaFileW, GetPaletteEntries, CreatePalette, SetPaletteEntries, bInitSystemAndFontsDirectoriesW, bMakePathNameW, cGetTTFFromFOT, GetPixel, ExtTextOutA, GetTextCharsetInfo, QueryFontAssocStatus, GetCharWidthInfo, GetCharWidthA, GetTextFaceW, GetCharABCWidthsA, GetCharABCWidthsW, SetBrushOrgEx, CreateFontIndirectW, EnumFontsW, GetTextFaceAliasW, GetTextMetricsW, GetTextColor, GetBkMode, GetViewportExtEx, GetWindowExtEx, GdiGetCharDimensions, GdiGetCodePage, GetTextCharset, GdiPrinterThunk, GdiAddFontResourceW, TranslateCharsetInfo, SaveDC, OffsetWindowOrgEx, RestoreDC, ExtTextOutW, GetObjectType, GetDIBits, CreateDIBSection, SetStretchBltMode, SelectPalette, RealizePalette, SetDIBits, CreateDCW, CreateDIBitmap, CreateCompatibleBitmap, SetBitmapBits, DeleteDC, GdiValidateHandle, GdiDllInitialize, CreateSolidBrush, GetStockObject, CreateCompatibleDC, GdiConvertBitmapV5, GdiCreateLocalEnhMetaFile, GdiCreateLocalMetaFilePict, GetRgnBox, CombineRgn, OffsetRgn, MirrorRgn, EnableEUDC, GdiConvertToDevmodeW, GetTextExtentPointA, GetTextExtentPointW, CreateBitmap, SetLayoutWidth, PatBlt, TextOutA, TextOutW, BitBlt, GdiConvertAndCheckDC, StretchBlt, SetRectRgn, GdiReleaseDC, GdiConvertEnhMetaFile, GdiConvertMetaFilePict, DeleteEnhMetaFile, DeleteMetaFile, DeleteObject, GetDIBColorTable, GetDeviceCaps, StretchDIBits, GetLayout, SetBkColor, SetTextColor, GetObjectW, GetBkColor, SetBkMode, SelectObject, IntersectClipRect, GetTextAlign, SetTextAlign, GdiProcessSetup<br>&gt; KERNEL32.dll: LocalSize, SizeofResource, LoadResource, FindResourceExW, FindResourceExA, GetModuleHandleW, DisableThreadLibraryCalls, GetCurrentThreadId, IsDBCSLeadByteEx, SearchPathW, ExpandEnvironmentStringsW, LoadLibraryExW, GlobalAddAtomW, GetSystemDirectoryW, GetComputerNameW, GetCurrentProcess, GetCurrentThread, ExitThread, GetExitCodeThread, CreateThread, HeapReAlloc, GlobalHandle, FoldStringW, Sleep, GetStringTypeW, GetStringTypeA, GetCPInfo, HeapSize, CloseHandle, UnmapViewOfFile, MapViewOfFile, CreateFileMappingW, GetFileSize, ReadFile, SetFileTime, GetFileTime, GetSystemWindowsDirectoryW, CopyFileW, MoveFileW, DeleteFileW, CreateProcessW, AddAtomA, AddAtomW, GetAtomNameW, GetAtomNameA, IsValidLocale, ConvertDefaultLocale, CompareStringW, GetCurrentDirectoryW, SetCurrentDirectoryW, lstrlenW, GetLogicalDrives, FindClose, FindNextFileW, FindFirstFileW, GetThreadLocale, ProcessIdToSessionId, GetCurrentProcessId, InterlockedCompareExchange, IsDBCSLeadByte, LCMapStringW, QueryPerformanceCounter, QueryPerformanceFrequency, GetTickCount, lstrlenA, GlobalFindAtomA, GetModuleFileNameA, GetModuleHandleA, GlobalAddAtomA, DelayLoadFailureHook, LoadLibraryA, GetSystemTimeAsFileTime, TerminateProcess, UnhandledExceptionFilter, SetUnhandledExceptionFilter, LocalUnlock, LocalLock, LocalReAlloc, GetACP, GetOEMCP, InterlockedIncrement, InterlockedDecrement, SetLastError, GlobalFindAtomW, GlobalAlloc, MultiByteToWideChar, GlobalReAlloc, GetLastError, GetProcAddress, LoadLibraryW, FreeLibrary, lstrcpynW, CreateFileW, WritePrivateProfileStringW, lstrcmpiW, SetEvent, WaitForMultipleObjectsEx, WideCharToMultiByte, GlobalFlags, GetLocaleInfoW, GlobalFree, GetModuleFileNameW, GlobalGetAtomNameW, GlobalGetAtomNameA, InterlockedExchange, DeleteAtom, LocalAlloc, GlobalDeleteAtom, LocalFree, GlobalSize, GlobalLock, GlobalUnlock, GetUserDefaultLCID, HeapAlloc, HeapFree, lstrcpyW, lstrcatW, GetPrivateProfileStringW, RegisterWaitForInputIdle<br>&gt; ntdll.dll: NtQueryVirtualMemory, RtlUnwind, RtlNtStatusToDosError, NlsAnsiCodePage, RtlAllocateHeap, qsort, RtlMultiByteToUnicodeSize, LdrFlushAlternateResourceModules, RtlPcToFileHeader, wcsrchr, NtRaiseHardError, RtlIsNameLegalDOS8Dot3, strrchr, sscanf, NtQueryKey, NtEnumerateValueKey, RtlRunEncodeUnicodeString, RtlRunDecodeUnicodeString, _wcsicmp, CsrAllocateCaptureBuffer, CsrCaptureMessageBuffer, CsrFreeCaptureBuffer, NtOpenThreadToken, NtOpenProcessToken, NtQueryInformationToken, CsrClientCallServer, memmove, NtCallbackReturn, RtlUnicodeToMultiByteSize, RtlActivateActivationContextUnsafeFast, RtlDeactivateActivationContextUnsafeFast, RtlInitializeCriticalSection, NtQuerySystemInformation, swprintf, RtlDeleteCriticalSection, RtlImageNtHeader, CsrClientConnectToServer, NtYieldExecution, NtCreateKey, NtSetValueKey, NtDeleteValueKey, RtlQueryInformationActiveActivationContext, RtlReleaseActivationContext, RtlFreeHeap, wcsncpy, wcscmp, wcstoul, wcscat, RtlInitAnsiString, RtlAnsiStringToUnicodeString, RtlCreateUnicodeStringFromAsciiz, RtlFreeUnicodeString, NtOpenDirectoryObject, _chkstk, wcscpy, wcsncat, NtSetSecurityObject, NtQuerySecurityObject, NtQueryInformationProcess, wcstol, wcslen, RtlFindActivationContextSectionString, RtlMultiByteToUnicodeN, RtlUnicodeToMultiByteN, RtlLeaveCriticalSection, RtlEnterCriticalSection, RtlOpenCurrentUser, NtEnumerateKey, NtOpenKey, NtClose, NtQueryValueKey, RtlInitUnicodeString, RtlUnicodeStringToInteger<br><br>( 732 exports )  <br>ActivateKeyboardLayout, AdjustWindowRect, AdjustWindowRectEx, AlignRects, AllowForegroundActivation, AllowSetForegroundWindow, AnimateWindow, AnyPopup, AppendMenuA, AppendMenuW, ArrangeIconicWindows, AttachThreadInput, BeginDeferWindowPos, BeginPaint, BlockInput, BringWindowToTop, BroadcastSystemMessage, BroadcastSystemMessageA, BroadcastSystemMessageExA, BroadcastSystemMessageExW, BroadcastSystemMessageW, BuildReasonArray, CalcMenuBar, CallMsgFilter, CallMsgFilterA, CallMsgFilterW, CallNextHookEx, CallWindowProcA, CallWindowProcW, CascadeChildWindows, CascadeWindows, ChangeClipboardChain, ChangeDisplaySettingsA, ChangeDisplaySettingsExA, ChangeDisplaySettingsExW, ChangeDisplaySettingsW, ChangeMenuA, ChangeMenuW, CharLowerA, CharLowerBuffA, CharLowerBuffW, CharLowerW, CharNextA, CharNextExA, CharNextW, CharPrevA, CharPrevExA, CharPrevW, CharToOemA, CharToOemBuffA, CharToOemBuffW, CharToOemW, CharUpperA, CharUpperBuffA, CharUpperBuffW, CharUpperW, CheckDlgButton, CheckMenuItem, CheckMenuRadioItem, CheckRadioButton, ChildWindowFromPoint, ChildWindowFromPointEx, CliImmSetHotKey, ClientThreadSetup, ClientToScreen, ClipCursor, CloseClipboard, CloseDesktop, CloseWindow, CloseWindowStation, CopyAcceleratorTableA, CopyAcceleratorTableW, CopyIcon, CopyImage, CopyRect, CountClipboardFormats, CreateAcceleratorTableA, CreateAcceleratorTableW, CreateCaret, CreateCursor, CreateDesktopA, CreateDesktopW, CreateDialogIndirectParamA, CreateDialogIndirectParamAorW, CreateDialogIndirectParamW, CreateDialogParamA, CreateDialogParamW, CreateIcon, CreateIconFromResource, CreateIconFromResourceEx, CreateIconIndirect, CreateMDIWindowA, CreateMDIWindowW, CreateMenu, CreatePopupMenu, CreateSystemThreads, CreateWindowExA, CreateWindowExW, CreateWindowStationA, CreateWindowStationW, CsrBroadcastSystemMessageExW, CtxInitUser32, DdeAbandonTransaction, DdeAccessData, DdeAddData, DdeClientTransaction, DdeCmpStringHandles, DdeConnect, DdeConnectList, DdeCreateDataHandle, DdeCreateStringHandleA, DdeCreateStringHandleW, DdeDisconnect, DdeDisconnectList, DdeEnableCallback, DdeFreeDataHandle, DdeFreeStringHandle, DdeGetData, DdeGetLastError, DdeGetQualityOfService, DdeImpersonateClient, DdeInitializeA, DdeInitializeW, DdeKeepStringHandle, DdeNameService, DdePostAdvise, DdeQueryConvInfo, DdeQueryNextServer, DdeQueryStringA, DdeQueryStringW, DdeReconnect, DdeSetQualityOfService, DdeSetUserHandle, DdeUnaccessData, DdeUninitialize, DefDlgProcA, DefDlgProcW, DefFrameProcA, DefFrameProcW, DefMDIChildProcA, DefMDIChildProcW, DefRawInputProc, DefWindowProcA, DefWindowProcW, DeferWindowPos, DeleteMenu, DeregisterShellHookWindow, DestroyAcceleratorTable, DestroyCaret, DestroyCursor, DestroyIcon, DestroyMenu, DestroyReasons, DestroyWindow, DeviceEventWorker, DialogBoxIndirectParamA, DialogBoxIndirectParamAorW, DialogBoxIndirectParamW, DialogBoxParamA, DialogBoxParamW, DisableProcessWindowsGhosting, DispatchMessageA, DispatchMessageW, DisplayExitWindowsWarnings, DlgDirListA, DlgDirListComboBoxA, DlgDirListComboBoxW, DlgDirListW, DlgDirSelectComboBoxExA, DlgDirSelectComboBoxExW, DlgDirSelectExA, DlgDirSelectExW, DragDetect, DragObject, DrawAnimatedRects, DrawCaption, DrawCaptionTempA, DrawCaptionTempW, DrawEdge, DrawFocusRect, DrawFrame, DrawFrameControl, DrawIcon, DrawIconEx, DrawMenuBar, DrawMenuBarTemp, DrawStateA, DrawStateW, DrawTextA, DrawTextExA, DrawTextExW, DrawTextW, EditWndProc, EmptyClipboard, EnableMenuItem, EnableScrollBar, EnableWindow, EndDeferWindowPos, EndDialog, EndMenu, EndPaint, EndTask, EnterReaderModeHelper, EnumChildWindows, EnumClipboardFormats, EnumDesktopWindows, EnumDesktopsA, EnumDesktopsW, EnumDisplayDevicesA, EnumDisplayDevicesW, EnumDisplayMonitors, EnumDisplaySettingsA, EnumDisplaySettingsExA, EnumDisplaySettingsExW, EnumDisplaySettingsW, EnumPropsA, EnumPropsExA, EnumPropsExW, EnumPropsW, EnumThreadWindows, EnumWindowStationsA, EnumWindowStationsW, EnumWindows, EqualRect, ExcludeUpdateRgn, ExitWindowsEx, FillRect, FindWindowA, FindWindowExA, FindWindowExW, FindWindowW, FlashWindow, FlashWindowEx, FrameRect, FreeDDElParam, GetActiveWindow, GetAltTabInfo, GetAltTabInfoA, GetAltTabInfoW, GetAncestor, GetAppCompatFlags, GetAppCompatFlags2, GetAsyncKeyState, GetCapture, GetCaretBlinkTime, GetCaretPos, GetClassInfoA, GetClassInfoExA, GetClassInfoExW, GetClassInfoW, GetClassLongA, GetClassLongW, GetClassNameA, GetClassNameW, GetClassWord, GetClientRect, GetClipCursor, GetClipboardData, GetClipboardFormatNameA, GetClipboardFormatNameW, GetClipboardOwner, GetClipboardSequenceNumber, GetClipboardViewer, GetComboBoxInfo, GetCursor, GetCursorFrameInfo, GetCursorInfo, GetCursorPos, GetDC, GetDCEx, GetDesktopWindow, GetDialogBaseUnits, GetDlgCtrlID, GetDlgItem, GetDlgItemInt, GetDlgItemTextA, GetDlgItemTextW, GetDoubleClickTime, GetFocus, GetForegroundWindow, GetGUIThreadInfo, GetGuiResources, GetIconInfo, GetInputDesktop, GetInputState, GetInternalWindowPos, GetKBCodePage, GetKeyNameTextA, GetKeyNameTextW, GetKeyState, GetKeyboardLayout, GetKeyboardLayoutList, GetKeyboardLayoutNameA, GetKeyboardLayoutNameW, GetKeyboardState, GetKeyboardType, GetLastActivePopup, GetLastInputInfo, GetLayeredWindowAttributes, GetListBoxInfo, GetMenu, GetMenuBarInfo, GetMenuCheckMarkDimensions, GetMenuContextHelpId, GetMenuDefaultItem, GetMenuInfo, GetMenuItemCount, GetMenuItemID, GetMenuItemInfoA, GetMenuItemInfoW, GetMenuItemRect, GetMenuState, GetMenuStringA, GetMenuStringW, GetMessageA, GetMessageExtraInfo, GetMessagePos, GetMessageTime, GetMessageW, GetMonitorInfoA, GetMonitorInfoW, GetMouseMovePointsEx, GetNextDlgGroupItem, GetNextDlgTabItem, GetOpenClipboardWindow, GetParent, GetPriorityClipboardFormat, GetProcessDefaultLayout, GetProcessWindowStation, GetProgmanWindow, GetPropA, GetPropW, GetQueueStatus, GetRawInputBuffer, GetRawInputData, GetRawInputDeviceInfoA, GetRawInputDeviceInfoW, GetRawInputDeviceList, GetReasonTitleFromReasonCode, GetRegisteredRawInputDevices, GetScrollBarInfo, GetScrollInfo, GetScrollPos, GetScrollRange, GetShellWindow, GetSubMenu, GetSysColor, GetSysColorBrush, GetSystemMenu, GetSystemMetrics, GetTabbedTextExtentA, GetTabbedTextExtentW, GetTaskmanWindow, GetThreadDesktop, GetTitleBarInfo, GetTopWindow, GetUpdateRect, GetUpdateRgn, GetUserObjectInformationA, GetUserObjectInformationW, GetUserObjectSecurity, GetWinStationInfo, GetWindow, GetWindowContextHelpId, GetWindowDC, GetWindowInfo, GetWindowLongA, GetWindowLongW, GetWindowModuleFileName, GetWindowModuleFileNameA, GetWindowModuleFileNameW, GetWindowPlacement, GetWindowRect, GetWindowRgn, GetWindowRgnBox, GetWindowTextA, GetWindowTextLengthA, GetWindowTextLengthW, GetWindowTextW, GetWindowThreadProcessId, GetWindowWord, GrayStringA, GrayStringW, HideCaret, HiliteMenuItem, IMPGetIMEA, IMPGetIMEW, IMPQueryIMEA, IMPQueryIMEW, IMPSetIMEA, IMPSetIMEW, ImpersonateDdeClientWindow, InSendMessage, InSendMessageEx, InflateRect, InitializeLpkHooks, InitializeWin32EntryTable, InsertMenuA, InsertMenuItemA, InsertMenuItemW, InsertMenuW, InternalGetWindowText, IntersectRect, InvalidateRect, InvalidateRgn, InvertRect, IsCharAlphaA, IsCharAlphaNumericA, IsCharAlphaNumericW, IsCharAlphaW, IsCharLowerA, IsCharLowerW, IsCharUpperA, IsCharUpperW, IsChild, IsClipboardFormatAvailable, IsDialogMessage, IsDialogMessageA, IsDialogMessageW, IsDlgButtonChecked, IsGUIThread, IsHungAppWindow, IsIconic, IsMenu, IsRectEmpty, IsServerSideWindow, IsWinEventHookInstalled, IsWindow, IsWindowEnabled, IsWindowInDestroy, IsWindowUnicode, IsWindowVisible, IsZoomed, KillSystemTimer, KillTimer, LoadAcceleratorsA, LoadAcceleratorsW, LoadBitmapA, LoadBitmapW, LoadCursorA, LoadCursorFromFileA, LoadCursorFromFileW, LoadCursorW, LoadIconA, LoadIconW, LoadImageA, LoadImageW, LoadKeyboardLayoutA, LoadKeyboardLayoutEx, LoadKeyboardLayoutW, LoadLocalFonts, LoadMenuA, LoadMenuIndirectA, LoadMenuIndirectW, LoadMenuW, LoadRemoteFonts, LoadStringA, LoadStringW, LockSetForegroundWindow, LockWindowStation, LockWindowUpdate, LockWorkStation, LookupIconIdFromDirectory, LookupIconIdFromDirectoryEx, MBToWCSEx, MB_GetString, MapDialogRect, MapVirtualKeyA, MapVirtualKeyExA, MapVirtualKeyExW, MapVirtualKeyW, MapWindowPoints, MenuItemFromPoint, MenuWindowProcA, MenuWindowProcW, MessageBeep, MessageBoxA, MessageBoxExA, MessageBoxExW, MessageBoxIndirectA, MessageBoxIndirectW, MessageBoxTimeoutA, MessageBoxTimeoutW, MessageBoxW, ModifyMenuA, ModifyMenuW, MonitorFromPoint, MonitorFromRect, MonitorFromWindow, MoveWindow, MsgWaitForMultipleObjects, MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx, NotifyWinEvent, OemKeyScan, OemToCharA, OemToCharBuffA, OemToCharBuffW, OemToCharW, OffsetRect, OpenClipboard, OpenDesktopA, OpenDesktopW, OpenIcon, OpenInputDesktop, OpenWindowStationA, OpenWindowStationW, PackDDElParam, PaintDesktop, PaintMenuBar, PeekMessageA, PeekMessageW, PostMessageA, PostMessageW, PostQuitMessage, PostThreadMessageA, PostThreadMessageW, PrintWindow, PrivateExtractIconExA, PrivateExtractIconExW, PrivateExtractIconsA, PrivateExtractIconsW, PrivateSetDbgTag, PrivateSetRipFlags, PtInRect, QuerySendMessage, QueryUserCounters, RealChildWindowFromPoint, RealGetWindowClass, RealGetWindowClassA, RealGetWindowClassW, ReasonCodeNeedsBugID, ReasonCodeNeedsComment, RecordShutdownReason, RedrawWindow, RegisterClassA, RegisterClassExA, RegisterClassExW, RegisterClassW, RegisterClipboardFormatA, RegisterClipboardFormatW, RegisterDeviceNotificationA, RegisterDeviceNotificationW, RegisterHotKey, RegisterLogonProcess, RegisterMessagePumpHook, RegisterRawInputDevices, RegisterServicesProcess, RegisterShellHookWindow, RegisterSystemThread, RegisterTasklist, RegisterUserApiHook, RegisterWindowMessageA, RegisterWindowMessageW, ReleaseCapture, ReleaseDC, RemoveMenu, RemovePropA, RemovePropW, ReplyMessage, ResolveDesktopForWOW, ReuseDDElParam, ScreenToClient, ScrollChildren, ScrollDC, ScrollWindow, ScrollWindowEx, SendDlgItemMessageA, SendDlgItemMessageW, SendIMEMessageExA, SendIMEMessageExW, SendInput, SendMessageA, SendMessageCallbackA, SendMessageCallbackW, SendMessageTimeoutA, SendMessageTimeoutW, SendMessageW, SendNotifyMessageA, SendNotifyMessageW, SetActiveWindow, SetCapture, SetCaretBlinkTime, SetCaretPos, SetClassLongA, SetClassLongW, SetClassWord, SetClipboardData, SetClipboardViewer, SetConsoleReserveKeys, SetCursor, SetCursorContents, SetCursorPos, SetDebugErrorLevel, SetDeskWallpaper, SetDlgItemInt, SetDlgItemTextA, SetDlgItemTextW, SetDoubleClickTime, SetFocus, SetForegroundWindow, SetInternalWindowPos, SetKeyboardState, SetLastErrorEx, SetLayeredWindowAttributes, SetLogonNotifyWindow, SetMenu, SetMenuContextHelpId, SetMenuDefaultItem, SetMenuInfo, SetMenuItemBitmaps, SetMenuItemInfoA, SetMenuItemInfoW, SetMessageExtraInfo, SetMessageQueue, SetParent, SetProcessDefaultLayout, SetProcessWindowStation, SetProgmanWindow, SetPropA, SetPropW, SetRect, SetRectEmpty, SetScrollInfo, SetScrollPos, SetScrollRange, SetShellWindow, SetShellWindowEx, SetSysColors, SetSysColorsTemp, SetSystemCursor, SetSystemMenu, SetSystemTimer, SetTaskmanWindow, SetThreadDesktop, SetTimer, SetUserObjectInformationA, SetUserObjectInformationW, SetUserObjectSecurity, SetWinEventHook, SetWindowContextHelpId, SetWindowLongA, SetWindowLongW, SetWindowPlacement, SetWindowPos, SetWindowRgn, SetWindowStationUser, SetWindowTextA, SetWindowTextW, SetWindowWord, SetWindowsHookA, SetWindowsHookExA, SetWindowsHookExW, SetWindowsHookW, ShowCaret, ShowCursor, ShowOwnedPopups, ShowScrollBar, ShowStartGlass, ShowWindow, ShowWindowAsync, SoftModalMessageBox, SubtractRect, SwapMouseButton, SwitchDesktop, SwitchToThisWindow, SystemParametersInfoA, SystemParametersInfoW, TabbedTextOutA, TabbedTextOutW, TileChildWindows, TileWindows, ToAscii, ToAsciiEx, ToUnicode, ToUnicodeEx, TrackMouseEvent, TrackPopupMenu, TrackPopupMenuEx, TranslateAccelerator, TranslateAcceleratorA, TranslateAcceleratorW, TranslateMDISysAccel, TranslateMessage, TranslateMessageEx, UnhookWinEvent, UnhookWindowsHook, UnhookWindowsHookEx, UnionRect, UnloadKeyboardLayout, UnlockWindowStation, UnpackDDElParam, UnregisterClassA, UnregisterClassW, UnregisterDeviceNotification, UnregisterHotKey, UnregisterMessagePumpHook, UnregisterUserApiHook, UpdateLayeredWindow, UpdatePerUserSystemParameters, UpdateWindow, User32InitializeImmEntryTable, UserClientDllInitialize, UserHandleGrantAccess, UserLpkPSMTextOut, UserLpkTabbedTextOut, UserRealizePalette, UserRegisterWowHandlers, VRipOutput, VTagOutput, ValidateRect, ValidateRgn, VkKeyScanA, VkKeyScanExA, VkKeyScanExW, VkKeyScanW, WCSToMBEx, WINNLSEnableIME, WINNLSGetEnableStatus, WINNLSGetIMEHotkey, WaitForInputIdle, WaitMessage, Win32PoolAllocationStats, WinHelpA, WinHelpW, WindowFromDC, WindowFromPoint, keybd_event, mouse_event, wsprintfA, wsprintfW, wvsprintfA, wvsprintfW<br>-- Нет запланированных созданий резервных копий  --   

CWSandbox info: <a href="http://research.sunbelt-software.com/partnerresourceCWSandbox info: <a href="http://research.sunbelt-software.com/partnerresource

----------


## Vagon

Сегодня проверил свой файл - он чистый,ложной тревоги не было.Зато один уже жаловался на то,что винда сдохла,но я не спрашивал почему,но сразу прикинул,что видимо файлик тот удалили.поэтому и накрылась винда,т.к. до этого винда у него без проблем работала,а тут...

----------


## Adanedhel

Что его не удалить ясно.Пришлось бэкап поднимать.Кстати,возможно сборка Виндов такая...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Раз по вирустоталу обнаружила не только авира,но и секьюрвеб,значит что-то есть? Как бы избавиться? ИНет соединение слетает каждую минуту почти..бесит.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*

Вот не у одного меня http://www.softboard.ru/index.php?showtopic=55740

----------


## AndreyKa

Получил ответ из лаборатории Avira - они считают что это троян.  :Smiley: 
Меняйте антивирус.

----------


## Adanedhel

> Получил ответ из лаборатории Avira - они считают что это троян. 
> Меняйте антивирус.


Спс,но так он мне нравится,поэтому проще в исключения занести.

----------


## sergey888

Актуально для сборки Windows XP XTreme и может быть для некоторых других сборок винды, файл user32.dll действительно был модифицирован трояном, Авира тут не причём это не фолс. Лечится заменой файла user32.dll с не зараженной машины.

У меня лично user32.dll версии 5.1.2600.5512 и Авира на него не срабатывает и не срабатывало. А у моего знакомого тот же user32.dll версии 5.1.2600.5512 но Авира орет что это троян.

----------


## senyak

А можно ли этот зараженный фаил получить? Просто интересно.
У меня тоже все нормально, не какого шума

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Файл патченый, но чистый. Там всякие украшательства. Но лечить системную библиотечку удаление перебор. Фтопку такой авер.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Актуально для сборки Windows XP XTreme и может быть для некоторых других сборок винды, файл user32.dll действительно был модифицирован трояном


Модифицирован, но не трояном - вредоносного кода нет - другие курсоры вшиты и т.д.
Чистой воды фолса.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Модифицирован, но не трояном


Вирлаб Авиры подтверждает - трояном.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Робот вирлаба авиры  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> Модифицирован, но не трояном - вредоносного кода нет - другие курсоры вшиты и т.д.
> Чистой воды фолса.


Я ведь уже спрашивал. 




> Это уже проверенная информация ? Или предположение.


Откуда информация что это ложное срабатывание? Кто это проверял?
Пока что я вижу что Вирлаб Авиры говорит что это троян. 
Вы лично проверяли, что делаете подобные заявления?

----------


## Ivaemon

> Робот вирлаба авиры


Вот отпишу ему, что вы его роботом обозвали, он обидется

----------


## DVi

> Вы лично проверяли, что делаете подобные заявления?


Сравнили оригинальный файл и файл из карантина. В ресурсах закарантиненного файле заменены иконки и указатели мыши. Ничего зловредного не обнаружено.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

> Сравнили оригинальный файл и файл из карантина. В ресурсах закарантиненного файле заменены иконки и указатели мыши. Ничего зловредного не обнаружено.


Если это так, тогда странно поведение вирлаба Авиры, самое лучшее было бы просто быстро исправить фолс признать свои ошибки и забыть об этом. Какой тогда им смысл упираться и еще больше нагнетать атмосферу если в конце концов от того что это ложное срабатывание никуда не уйти. 

Если конечно это и в самом деле ложное срабатывание.

----------


## BlackMan

AVG тоже ругается на этот файл. Даже фикс для винды написали. Эт не фолс явно. Интересно другое - почему остальные молчат ?

----------


## Ivaemon

За последние дни видел уже три разновидности детектируемого файла с идентичным определением (разница только в версиях: 22, 23 и 24). Похоже на групповой детект.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Если это так, тогда странно поведение вирлаба Авиры, самое лучшее было бы просто быстро исправить фолс


Фолс был несколько дней назад, его быстро пофиксили:
http://analysis.avira.com/samples/de...identid=235646

----------


## Vagon

Пофиксили то пофиксили,но вопрос-то остаётся открытым по поводу самого файла - вирус или не вирус это.Если случится фолс,что делать?

----------


## Ivaemon

Vagon, если не левая винда, не сборка - проблем не будет.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Конкретно этот файл в теме - фолс + еще одна тема в помогите - тот же файл.

----------


## Vagon

Спасибо.Понял.У меня лицензионка.

----------


## senyak

Блин, теперь надо идти соседу востонавливать Виндовс после Авиры. 
А как тогда сделать, чтобы этот фаил убрали из детекта? Они же портят свою репутацию, а кричат шо вирус

----------


## BlackMan

Авира тут не причем - включайте голову. О чем можно было думать когда системный файл удаляли ? Обвинять когото в своей ошибке проще всего.
Вот ссылка на офф. форум - там всё подробно описано. 
http://forum.avirus.ru/viewtopic.php?t=1044

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*




> Блин, теперь надо идти соседу востонавливать Виндовс после Авиры. 
> А как тогда сделать, чтобы этот фаил убрали из детекта? Они же портят свою репутацию, а кричат шо вирус


Потому что это и так вирус, точнее троян. Читайте выше

----------


## Гриша

> Потому что это и так вирус, точнее троян. Читайте выше


Где вы увидели в этом файле трояна?

----------


## senyak

Так а почему до этого никто не ловил троянов в зборке Винды SamLab.....

----------


## AndreyKa

Судя по проверке на VI http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...0e64df0f21a901 ложное срабатывание исправили.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Судя по проверке на VI http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...0e64df0f21a901 ложное срабатывание исправили.


Весьма странно: вирустоталовская Авира молчала и раньше. Моя же по-прежнему детектит эти дллки.

----------


## Almas888

> Я ведь уже спрашивал. 
> 
> 
> 
> Откуда информация что это ложное срабатывание? Кто это проверял?
> Пока что я вижу что Вирлаб Авиры говорит что это троян. 
> Вы лично проверяли, что делаете подобные заявления?


Привет. Незнаю троян это или двоян блин... но он (именно он user32.dll сейчас этот файл на диске D сидит и работать мешает) грохнул у меня бук вчера. Весь день сегодня систему восстанавливаю.

----------

